# New to DIYChat!



## SawBlade

Just wanted to introduce myself and say "This Board Rocks!". I have read the postings before but never joined. I look forward to learning some new tricks!

SawBlade


----------



## redline

:thumbup:


----------



## AtlanticWBConst.

Interesting Name.

Welcome to the site Mr. Blade. :wink:


----------



## slickshift

Welcome


----------

